

Responsive design is improving the web - randomwire
http://randomwire.com/responsive-design-is-improving-the-web

======
brebory
Something to think about: web browsers natively display content in a
responsive fashion. Any page that doesn't display responsively is that way due
to constraints put on it by the developer. It's great that people are finally
embracing the fluid nature of the web rather than trying to pidgeonhole it
into the realm of print design.

